# No tips, and my rating sharply declined after using tip signs



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

So 4 days ago I've bought two of those tip signs that say "tips are not required, but greatly appreciated, don't forget to rate 5 stars if you liked my service".

And oh boy !! My rating with Lyft went from 4.80 to 4.71 and no tips at all. Even airport rides which I've had some people tip me with are non existent. My service is still the same, no mistakes, on time and very friendly, nothing wrong happened and my pax seemed to enjoy my ride and had very good conversations.

Yesterday I only gave two rides with lyft, my rating was 4.74, I picked up a woman and her son from Wal-Mart, drove them 3 miles, she said my car smelled good and all that, nothing wrong. Next one was a young woman going to work, 13 miles, great conversation. Didn't feel any dissatisfaction from them. But they dropped my rating to 4.71. What's up with those snake pax? This is not fair at all, I feel like the better I become the lower my rating gets. I'm so tired of the bipolar pax here in Charlotte !!

Do you think this had anything to do with the tip signs? I've heard people on this forum say they helped with tips and pax didn't complain. Not sure now


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

That may have been offensive to lyft riders being as though they have a tip function in the app and lyft riders actually tip. If I had a sign it would say "for Uber riders only". But that honestly wouldn't make a difference because Uber has taught riders how to treat drivers and it's not good. Tip signs are not the norm in rideshare cars so the sign probably came off abrasive. I get big tips when making good convo with customers and informing them that the money is crappy. Especially if they ask to make stops, I tell them "yes I will stop but this will be a charity because we are not paid for stops". I lie to u not every time I say that they give me 5 and 10 dollars cash. I come off concerned about my time and pay and I put the blame on the company not the customers because they really don't know.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Buy more and hand them out to other drivers at the airport que.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> That may have been offensive to lyft riders being as though they have a tip function in the app and lyft riders actually tip. If I had a sign it would say "for Uber riders only". But that honestly wouldn't make a difference because Uber has taught riders how to treat drivers and it's not good. Tip signs are not the norm in rideshare cars so the sign probably came off abrasive. I get big tip when making good convo with customers and informing them that the money is crappy. Especially if they ask to make stops, I tell them "yes I will stop but this will be a charity because we are not paid for stops". I lie to u not every time I say that they give me 5 and 10 dollars cash. I come off concerned about my time and pay and I put the blame on the company not the customers because they rely don't know.


I used those signs mainly for uber, I've had some tips with Lyft rides while with Uber non-airport rides I've have ZERO tips so far. The signs even mention uber. You have a point though


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh and just FYI my rating with Uber actually increased, I guess some people started giving 5 stars after the sign but no tips of course. So the issue now remains with Lyft only


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

Take the signs down when u get lyft rides. Lyft riders already know. Uber riders secretly know as well because I have got tips with Uber too but not alot. People tip unique situations. What's different about u? That's the question I would ask when I see I'm not getting anything extra.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> Take the signs down when u get lyft rides. Lyft riders already know. Uber riders secretly know as well because I have got tips with Uber too but not alot. People tip unique situations. What's different about u? That's the question I would ask when I see I'm not getting anything extra.


If I wanna take the signs for Lyft only I might as well just take them off for good, won't have the time to put them on and off, and I actually have to tie them up to the driver seat and the passenger seat so it's time consuming. Still, if I was a lyft rider and saw a tip sign, sure maybe I would think the driver is trying to be pushy, but I would never rate them low just because of it , if they don't like it they don't have to tip, it's not the end of the world and I don't see it as offensive, pax just want anything to complain about. Damn


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

True.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Some people see tips the same way they see handing money to people in the corner. So your sign may be seen like a beggar on their face. 

If you're getting bad results, I'd listen to your results.


----------



## thegoodpackage (May 1, 2016)

Give it some time. I've had the headrest signs for months with no hit to my ratings.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I used tip signs when fubering, had several pax get vocal about 'the tip is included' . I'm sure it hurt my rating, when I stopped drving for fuber last fall, around 2500 trips, 4.9 rating.

I put the tip sign on my lower center dash console, just below radio face. I was thinking that on back head rests too, but afraid it was too 'in your face'
It did increase my tips, and did provide an opportunity to educate riders about how deceptive fuber was and that TK was a greedy con man.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

UPDATE: my rating now is 4.68 !! Those pax are ******s getting offended over a damn sign ! Holy sh!t ! And again NONE of them showed any dissatisfaction yesterday, I swear I feel like Lyft is messing up with my rating, and I can have no proof who rated me low, some pax were even talking about the rating system yesterday and they assured me that they were gonna give me a 5 for my service. This is madness.
On the other hand my rating on uber has been getting higher !!!


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

With Lyft I average $1.40 per ride in app tip, $1.80 per ride cash tips and I am at 900 rides, 4.92. 

The rating is extremely volatile. I was at 4.53 last week. Unless Lyft says something about your rating, don't worry about it. I've gotten bad ratings for standing up for myself and O well. 

Riders think that because waiting time is part of the fee structure I'm somehow a moving service to wait while you box and load the car and go to a new apartment, then back to the old and repeat....they get their stuff removed from the vehicle and the ride ending. 

They want me to take them 2 blocks and wait 45 minutes in front of Walmart after we agreed on 10.... O well.

They want to put out a cigarette as they are getting in the car and complain I am extremely inconsiderate by putting the window down to breathe on a cold day .....that 2 rating goes both ways. 

To improve rating and tips, I find the biggest improvement comes from limiting Lyft talk to "I love it! !!' and answering questions specific to their immediate concern. If it's Lyft line, don't give them any information they don't need. Don't mention anything negative or that can be viewed negative about the organization, it's policies, it's customers (No matter what). Don't provide tadvice that will help them in the future with Lyft.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So 4 days ago I've bought two of those tip signs that say "tips are not required, but greatly appreciated, don't forget to rate 5 stars if you liked my service".
> 
> And oh boy !! My rating with Lyft went from 4.80 to 4.71 and no tips at all. Even airport rides which I've had some people tip me with are non existent. My service is still the same, no mistakes, on time and very friendly, nothing wrong happened and my pax seemed to enjoy my ride and had very good conversations.
> 
> ...


Keep the sign in your car and see how low your rating gets. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Coolrider101nk said:


> With Lyft I average $1.40 per ride in app tip, $1.80 per ride cash tips and I am at 900 rides, 4.92.
> 
> The rating is extremely volatile. I was at 4.53 last week. Unless Lyft says something about your rating, don't worry about it. I've gotten bad ratings for standing up for myself and O well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, I'm not really worried about deactivation, what upsets me is the fact that I get the impression that my rating will go higher everyday, based on the pax. I don't try too hard nor am I unfriendly, it's like those pax are stabbing me in the back for some reason. I only drive part time on weekends,, sometimes I only do like 2 or 3 rides on lyft and I don't drive late hours or surge hours. Sometimes I feel like Lyft is bringing my rating down somehow. I know when a pax is gonna rate me low based on their attitude. But when I have a good ride with a pax and they seemed to obviously enjoy the ride I just can't wrap my head on why they rate me low.
But thank you for your advise and surely I'll take advantage of what you mentioned.

EDIT: good job on the tips man, in my area pax rarely tip, the only tips I make are from airport rides from pax who are from outside Charlotte. Our pax in Charlotte like to just take advantage of the driver and leave you with zero tips. It's the mentality here sadly.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Keep the sign in your car and see how low your rating gets. Keep us posted!!!


Lool yeah, I'm gonna just do that. And I don't give a crab if I get deactivated. If those cheap pax are really offended by a sign then I'd rather not pick them up for good.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So 4 days ago I've bought two of those tip signs that say "tips are not required, but greatly appreciated, don't forget to rate 5 stars if you liked my service".
> 
> And oh boy !! My rating with Lyft went from 4.80 to 4.71 and no tips at all. Even airport rides which I've had some people tip me with are non existent. My service is still the same, no mistakes, on time and very friendly, nothing wrong happened and my pax seemed to enjoy my ride and had very good conversations.
> 
> ...


Sounds kind of obnoxious and desperate.Passengers are not as naive as some may think.If they want to tip and rate you five stars they will.No one likes to be told what to do


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

luvgurl22 said:


> Sounds kind of obnoxious and desperate.Passengers are not as naive as some may think.If they want to tip and rate you five stars they will.No one likes to be told what to do


No one forced them to do anything, is seeing such a sign an enough reason for a passenger to down rate the driver regardless of his superior service? 
I get that some people may not like seeing such signs (because they are cheap and never tip in the first place) but it's not a valid reason for them to stab the driver in the back after the great service and make his rating suffer. 
If they don't wanna tip they can just NOT TIP. That's all. But I guess many people are just very spoiled and feel "offended" somehow by my signs. Oh well.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I thought your rating was based on your last 200 rides or something. What if you had some five star ratings roll off the last 200 ride count and that's what is lowering your rating?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

kinicky21 said:


> I thought your rating was based on your last 200 rides or something. What if you had some five star ratings roll off the last 200 ride count and that's what is lowering your rating?


It's based on the last 100 rides, yes after you complete 100 rides old ratings get replaced by new ones, if 5 star rating was replaced by one star your rating gets lowered by 0.04 I believe. Regardless, the rating can only go lower if new ratings are less than 5.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> It's based on the last 100 rides, yes after you complete 100 rides old ratings get replaced by new ones, if 5 star rating was replaced by one star your rating gets lowered by 0.04 I believe. Regardless, the rating can only go lower if new ratings are less than 5.


I gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> No one forced them to do anything, is seeing such a sign an enough reason for a passenger to down rate the driver regardless of his superior service?
> I get that some people may not like seeing such signs (because they are cheap and never tip in the first place) but it's not a valid reason for them to stab the driver in the back after the great service and make his rating suffer.
> If they don't wanna tip they can just NOT TIP. That's all. But I guess many people are just very spoiled and feel "offended" somehow by my signs. Oh well.


No one "stabbed you in the back",some people are just stingy


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

luvgurl22 said:


> No one "stabbed you in the back",some people are just stingy


I agree they are stingy, that's the whole point.
They stab me in the back by being very friendly and appreciative then rating me low one they leave. That is the definition of a stab in the back.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Update: so I received my weekly feedback today. I was rated by only 7 people apparently, 3 were under 5 as you see. And look at her comment, I was most likely 1 starred by her. It's the woman I picked up from Wal-Mart. She refused to use the trunk and stuffed the back seat with her bags. I was very friendly with her yet she flagged me for friendliness.
Not sure what "boxes" she was talking about, she had some bags and her son was with her, what the heck did she expect me to do? Leave my car and help move one of the plastic bags to her house? Wow

Not sure where the other two flags came from, I only gave very few rides and no problems with navigation and very friendly. I guess the 3 of them rated me one because my rating was 4.79. I don't know why on the email it says my rating last week was 4.68. Is this a common error?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

You should worry a lot less... as in not at all about the rating, and focus on doing the rides (if your goal is to make money with Lyft ). If you give yourself the chance to build confidence then you will be more capable of conversing with your customers, anticipating their needs and your rating will go up. .... Then rate them a 2-3 so the smile on your face the whole time is in anticipation that you'll never see them again.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyfty said:


> Not sure what "boxes" she was talking about, she had some bags and her son was with her, what the heck did she expect me to do? Leave my car and help move one of the plastic bags to her house? Wow


I had at least one time where someone wanted me to move groceries to her apartment door, upstairs. She she did give me like $2 cash tip, so it wasn't all bad.

But you shouldn't /have/ to if you don't want to (I usually help with bags because it speeds up me finishing me the ride). In fact, the only thing you 'have' to do is take someone from where they are to where they want to go, safely. Just one of the many reasons the rating system is complete cowdung.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had at least one time where someone wanted me to move groceries to her apartment door, upstairs. She she did give me like $2 cash tip, so it wasn't all bad.
> 
> But you shouldn't /have/ to if you don't want to (I usually help with bags because it speeds up me finishing me the ride). In fact, the only thing you 'have' to do is take someone from where they are to where they want to go, safely. Just one of the many reasons the rating system is complete cowdung.


I would've helped if she asked or if I thought it was necessary. It wasn't. It's clear that liar probably just wanted a refund for the ride. Anyway, I contacted support and her rating was removed, my rating went up 0.04 so she rated me 1 star like I thought.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

It said also "didn't talk". Did you talk with her or otherwise have a friendly conversation?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

karenftx said:


> It said also "didn't talk". Did you talk with her or otherwise have a friendly conversation?


Yes I did, she was actually telling me how nice my car smelled. And I did talk to her and asked how her day was etc. She simply lied.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I agree they are stingy, that's the whole point.
> They stab me in the back by being very friendly and appreciative then rating me low one they leave. That is the definition of a stab in the back.


"Human nature"


----------



## Mb4birdie (Sep 23, 2016)

I have had those exact tip signs in my car for 3 months. My rating was 4.91 when I put them in and it's still 4.90 today. Leave them in!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Man.. I really don't think this sharp drop is because of a sign. I see a drop like that and personally I inspect my mechanics of the car. Brakes noise? Need to rebalance tires? Suspension? Smells? Even if smell is good, is it too strong?

My rating dropped from 4.91 to a 4.87. Balanced and rotated tires, Immediately went up. Mentionedd nothing about it to pax.

All things to consider my friend.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> No one "stabbed you in the back",some people are just stingy


Yep. Also you gotta remember, most of these pax prefer to ride with Lyft and Eewber because it's a cheaper service than taxi cabs and faster than public transportation. Getting in a nice clean car driven by a friendly person and sometimes getting free water and treats is a bonus.
Don't post the signs, people who are going to tip will do it because they want to.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## bloodchains (Jul 1, 2015)

karenftx said:


> It said also "didn't talk". Did you talk with her or otherwise have a friendly conversation?


I don't talk to most of my passengers, other than the usual greetings when they get inside and when they get out. I do talk when they start a conversation, though, or if they seem very friendly. My current rating is 4.9. I'm a driver, not an entertainer. I'm not gonna talk to them if I don't want to because most of the time, I just wanna concentrate on driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> It's based on the last 100 rides, yes after you complete 100 rides old ratings get replaced by new ones, if 5 star rating was replaced by one star your rating gets lowered by 0.04 I believe. Regardless, the rating can only go lower if new ratings are less than 5.


It CAN get cyclical if you get slightly under 100 rated rides per week

You'll get weird moments where your biggest source of problem pax (bars? Rush hour? Luggage overloads late to airport? ....whichever) cycle into your rating twice, creating artificial lows.... and then get pushed out, creating artificial highs


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Adieu said:


> It CAN get cyclical if you get slightly under 100 rated rides per week
> 
> You'll get weird moments where your biggest source of problem pax (bars? Rush hour? Luggage overloads late to airport? ....whichever) cycle into your rating twice, creating artificial lows.... and then get pushed out, creating artificial highs


Problem is, I work only on weekends and sometimes I don't get any Lyft rides the whole week (I drive with Uber too and most of my pings are Uber). So it's not easy for me to bring my rating up again. But oh well


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Why are you so worried about ratings? Stars don't pay the bills. Sounds like you have a bad pax problem and not a tip sign problem.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

On mine the error is that "last week rating" ALWAYS matches current rating.....regardless of what it actually was



Lyfty said:


> Update: so I received my weekly feedback today. I was rated by only 7 people apparently, 3 were under 5 as you see. And look at her comment, I was most likely 1 starred by her. It's the woman I picked up from Wal-Mart. She refused to use the trunk and stuffed the back seat with her bags. I was very friendly with her yet she flagged me for friendliness.
> Not sure what "boxes" she was talking about, she had some bags and her son was with her, what the heck did she expect me to do? Leave my car and help move one of the plastic bags to her house? Wow
> 
> Not sure where the other two flags came from, I only gave very few rides and no problems with navigation and very friendly. I guess the 3 of them rated me one because my rating was 4.79. I don't know why on the email it says my rating last week was 4.68. Is this a common error?


----------



## Lucky69r (Feb 22, 2017)

My tips went up. But I ordered some small one inch by 2 inch bronze placards from a trophy shop that simply State yes you can tip on Uber. I stuck one on the glove box and one behind each of the seats. Now when I get skunked especially on Uber I know that they know that I kno they know they can tip. As such they get a one-star rating if they don't give me so much as even $1. I am also finding that 90% of Lyft customers are not tipping after they depart the vehicle. so they get a one-star rating unless I'm 90% sure they're going to put me on the App instead of sticking cash in my pocket. A tip


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> UPDATE: my rating now is 4.68 !! Those pax are ******s getting offended over a damn sign ! Holy sh!t ! And again NONE of them showed any dissatisfaction yesterday, I swear I feel like Lyft is messing up with my rating, and I can have no proof who rated me low, some pax were even talking about the rating system yesterday and they assured me that they were gonna give me a 5 for my service. This is madness.
> On the other hand my rating on uber has been getting higher !!!


The whole rating system is a sham on both ends.



Lucky69r said:


> My tips went up. But I ordered some small one inch by 2 inch bronze placards from a trophy shop that simply State yes you can tip on Uber. I stuck one on the glove box and one behind each of the seats. Now when I get skunked especially on Uber I know that they know that I kno they know they can tip. As such they get a one-star rating if they don't give me so much as even $1. I am also finding that 90% of Lyft customers are not tipping after they depart the vehicle. so they get a one-star rating unless I'm 90% sure they're going to put me on the App instead of sticking cash in my pocket. A tip


I actually don't want to see a tipping option on the Uber app because I think pax on Lyft get a pass on handing us a cash tip. Its a lot easier for lyft pax to skirt a tip and gyp us. 
I just want Goober to get the HELL OUT OF THE WAY of me earning a cash tip!

They can start by, STOP telling pax it's not required damn it! And, STOP telling Nubee drivers not to take a tip and discouraging them from putting up tip signs!


----------

